# Revenge now served hot or cold!



## jamjon (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope it's ok that I put this here. Didn't feel right to put it in the CWI board- although I'm sure they still have a sense of humor over there.

Came across this on reddit: Amazon.com: The General's review of Honeywell Wi-Fi Smart Thermostat


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Now that is epic.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

ha ha ha ha hahaha.
Too funny!


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Although now that I'm thinking about it more, thermostat guy is only hurting himself and delaying his own healing by continuing to screw around on his exwife and her new boyfriend. 

It might be an inconvenience for them, but it's an obsession for him. 

He's really the one who loses.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that's pretty funny!!!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Love this. 

Lenz, he'll get past it. In the meantime let him have his fun.


----------



## waylan (Apr 23, 2014)

Simple awesome.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Hilarious!


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice

But we all know her REAL revenge is coming in much better ways......


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

thank god she did not have a wireless pacemaker!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

haha I love it!!! So beautifully executed!


----------



## IronicSmile (Jan 5, 2012)

Reminds me, when my first wife dumped me for some muscle-monkey, I "accidentally" left a gallon of milk in her trunk the day before I moved out. That little sports car never smelled right again ;0 I'm over her, but still get to laugh about that last little gift ;-)


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Epic-ly awesome!!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

lenzi said:


> Although now that I'm thinking about it more, thermostat guy is only hurting himself and delaying his own healing by continuing to screw around on his exwife and her new boyfriend.
> 
> It might be an inconvenience for them, but it's an obsession for him.
> 
> He's really the one who loses.


 If he's the one losing, at least he's losing at their expense.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

Reminds me of this one...old but funny.
eBay item 4146756343 (Ends Apr-28-04 15:37:01 PDT) - SIZE 12 WEDDING DRESS/GOWN NO RESERVE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

